# Acupuncture in SE wales



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone can recommend an acupuncturist in south east wales. Looking to undergo some sessions before treatment.

I know sessions can be beneficial before ivf, I am waiting for IUI but thought I would give it a try anyway! 

Thanks


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

I had acu with both Pauline Jones and Jackie Brown and thought both were good - but different.  I think they are both working out of CRGW at the moment but also other places.

Good luck.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great thank you! Did you contact them via CRGW?


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

I had my acu before they started working out of CRGW but you can find their contact details on the GRGW website under Patient Information / Holistic Therapies: http://www.crgw.co.uk/information.php?t=Holistic-therapy&s=Patient-Information&id=63

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

That's great thank you


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the advice I have booked an appointment with Jackie on Friday.

A bit nervous of what to expect, I have has acupuncture before just not for fertility.


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

DQ88 - How did your session go?


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Had to rearrange as I've been feeling the effects of my metformin today :/ 

Got an appointment for Thursday morning so will update then


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Oh dear!  Hope you feel better and the session goes well.  I'll be interested to hear what you think.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Vixx,

Had a lovely acu session with Jackie, although I wasn't too keen when she put some in my ears  

I will have a chance to try them both out as Jackie is away on holidays for a few weeks so have a session with Pauline instead, looking forward to trying both out!


----------

